# Travelling from Larnaca to Paphos



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

So I've finally booked a 1 week charter to come visit Cyprus and view apartments next week, I'm very excited 

I have no quite yet decided if I want to live around Paphos or Larnaca (yes I know about the Paphos vs Larnaca thread) which is why I would like to view apartments on both sides.

So on Friday (next week) I have a appointment with Superior (paphos branch) and I'm about to book an appointment with KSL (larnaca branch) for thursday, apparently I just need to show up at their office and they will drive me to the places.

It looks like it's easy and cheap enough to rent a car so I will probably just do that (I'm traveling with Barrhead and they had good £24 a day deals) but I thought I'd make this thread anyway just to whine over the distance..

150 km between Ayia Napa (where my hotel is) and paphos!! :O (and that's birds-distance, road-distance is probably even longer)

I was baffled, in northen Sweden where I'm from it's 150km from my home-town to my summer-cottage, and looking at the world map that distance in sweden is like 3 times the size of the entire cyprus island!!!
It took me a while to realize it must be because the world map is a globe shape that's been flattened so things in the north are streched out which makes Sweden look larger than it really is, so Cyprus is much larger than I had thought!

Anyway I had to share this discovery  but also I might just ask if there is any alternative way to get there, I would have assumed there would be great transportation between 2 big cities like Larnaca and Paphos but so far it doesn't look like it...


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

RonJeremy said:


> So I've finally booked a 1 week charter to come visit Cyprus and view apartments next week, I'm very excited
> 
> I have no quite yet decided if I want to live around Paphos or Larnaca (yes I know about the Paphos vs Larnaca thread) which is why I would like to view apartments on both sides.
> 
> ...


Hi,
First welcome to Cyprus. Transport is interesting here. The Cypriots just love their cars and hate to be far away from them, hence they park as near as possible to the shop, kiosk etc. that they are visiting, even if it means parking on a blind corner or a double yellow line. Also we drive on the left ( as UK). There is a new bus system being implemented, however this is still being rolled out across the country. Once it is up and running it may provide excellent cheap links to the main cities, and with luck even up to the mountain villages. I expect this to take a while to be properly in place and then, of course, the problem of persuading everyone that the bus is best. We do not have trains, trams etc. so at present I suggest a car is your only viable option ( I understand that there may be a feasibility study in the future to look at a light railway connecting the coastal cities.)
I hope your visit goes well.
Kind regards


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I'll take a car then, just checking


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> Thanks, yeah I'll take a car then, just checking


There is a bus service from Larnaca to Paphos.

http://www.justaboutcyprus.com/cyprus_transport_buses_coaches.htm


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That link dosnt seem to work. 
If you can'tget it to open try this one

http://www.pafosbuses.com/cyprus/buses/37


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Does winter time table changefor bus that's if they still run. from Paphos Airport/Paphos as EJ flts don't land till around 8.30 night,and where are drop off's nearest to Limnaria Gds.Cheers.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wracgirl said:


> Does winter time table changefor bus that's if they still run. from Paphos Airport/Paphos as EJ flts don't land till around 8.30 night,and where are drop off's nearest to Limnaria Gds.Cheers.


There is a phone number on the bus companies website.
You can give them a ring to find out about the timetable.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

just add a l to the address and it works: The new Cyprus public bus transport system launched in July 2010 
(will check it out soon, cheers)


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Many thanks for that.,but ringing from England.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wracgirl said:


> Many thanks for that.,but ringing from England.


You can email them on [email protected]


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

@Veronica: I've looked through all the links in this thread (like this one: http://www.pafosbuses.com/cyprus/buses/37 ) and they all seem to indicate the same thing that there are no bus between larnaca and paphos. 

No biggie tho because I can rent car, but still thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> @Veronica: I've looked through all the links in this thread (like this one: http://www.pafosbuses.com/cyprus/buses/37 ) and they all seem to indicate the same thing that there are no bus between larnaca and paphos.
> 
> No biggie tho because I can rent car, but still thought I'd mention it.


There is deifnitely a bus service between Paphos and Larnaca airport. It maybe that you have to change in Limassol but I know that a shuttle service started last year.


----------

